# Kombi KM130R



## MiloFrance (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New year all, hope it goes better than the last one!
I'm trying to service the carb on my Kombi but there doesn't seem to be a service kit anywhere, even in China! I can find half of it in one kit, and the other half in another but that seems a bit ridiculous. It's a ZAMA C1Q with the following engraved on it: S176 4180/13A 530A.
Is it possible to put a more common carb on it? what carbs do any of yours have?


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 31, 2020)

Zama rebuilt kit RB-162.


----------



## MiloFrance (Dec 31, 2020)

Great I'll have a look. Thanks!


----------



## MiloFrance (Dec 31, 2020)

Every time I tried to post I got a server error message, obviously it was posting anyway...
Is it possible to delete them? Although the first one has pics...


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 1, 2021)

DND 9000 said:


> Zama rebuilt kit RB-162.


Incidentally, how did you find that out? I've been looking on and off for months!


----------

